# Toto, we're not in Texas anymore.



## Hestia (May 26, 2011)

Hi everyone. I stumbled upon this site recently while gathering information about managing our land. My sister and I recently inherited 170 acres in the northeast. About ten acres are cleared for hay and pasture. The rest is woods. My husband would like to learn as much as he can about farming; he also runs a bicycle wheel-building business on our property.

I find everything pertaining to growing and harvesting hay fascinating. Nerdy, right? I'm reading and loving "All Flesh Is Grass" at the moment.

I've already received some good advice here, and I hope to learn a bunch more.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Welcome, there are a lot of knowledgeable people here willing to help. Will your husband be posting under your name, or will he register his own account?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Welcome! It helps if you put your location in your profile. All of us have different conditions and you'll find that in some cases the people in your area can help the most.


----------



## Hestia (May 26, 2011)

Thanks, y'all.

My husband will probably register his own account, but he is super busy this time of year with wheel builds.


----------

